# Anybody running a Zeb (or fox 38) on a 2022 Heckler?



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Today I pulled the trigger on a 2022 Heckler S Kit. This is the 29er version in size XL. My shop is easy to work with for upgrades, so I’m swapping the GX for AXS GX and changing the post to a 200mm Fox Transfer. Assuming I can get a good price, would the Zeb or a Fox 38 be a good upgrade to this bike? I’m thinking the Zeb makes sense. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

The bike brand/model does not dictate which fork brand is best suited for it. (At least when comparing like for like) I’ve owned bikes with both a Zeb and Fox 38, and you cannot go wrong with either. 

If you are not good at understanding how to set up your suspension, I’d recommend the Zeb as there is less adjustment and the window of feeling good is larger in my opinion. Bonus points if you can get the new and improved Zeb that just came out.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Nice bike.. what rb said on the fork. I would also consider Mezzer Pro, excellent fork. 

Your bars look overly rolled foward, could just be the pic angle tho.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Leaning towards the Zeb. I’ll get the bars dialed when the shop adds a longer stem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Checked in with the shop today. They offered me an upgrade to fox 38 factory for $800. They said the Zeb is hard to get right now so if I wanted that there would be a wait. But they both said they would skip this upgrade and stick with the 36 that comes stock, because it’s a great fork and the 38/Zeb is unnecessary on this bike. They’re probably right about that but it just makes me want to upgrade all the more.  Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Silent Drone said:


> Checked in with the shop today. They offered me an upgrade to fox 38 factory for $800. They said the Zeb is hard to get right now so if I wanted that there would be a wait. But they both said they would skip this upgrade and stick with the 36 that comes stock, because it’s a great fork and the 38/Zeb is unnecessary on this bike. They’re probably right about that but it just makes me want to upgrade all the more.  Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Performance or Performance Elite 36? 
If it’s a performance elite, you can probably sell it for $750 and use that money to buy a more burly fork. If it’s the lower end performance model, you should go visit a different bike shop in the future because they are crazy telling you to “skip the upgrade” since it’s a significant upgrade for riders of any skill level. Still can sell it for around $500 if I had to guess. 

I would not take them up on the $800 upgrade unless you are getting to keep the stock fork as well.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

The OE is a fox 36 performance, not the performance elite. The 36 performance retails for $879. I can buy a current 2022 Zeb ultimate on sale from a local store for $815. It’s not the new 2023 but I think it’s still a good upgrade from the 36 performance. I think I’ll just pick one of those up and put it on myself, then sell the take off 36 on eBay. Should be close to a wash. 

I have a 36 factory on my Ripmo v2 and I just love it. But there’s something about the Zeb for this Heckler that appeals to me. Maybe just to have it match with the super deluxe and also because it’s all black. I think a Kashima 38 would clash with the aesthetics of this bike. 

I don’t feel upset with the shop at all. I’m a little surprised that they aren’t doing better but they did give me a healthy discount off the MSRP of the bike so I don’t feel badly that they aren’t doing more on the fork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Silent Drone said:


> The OE is a fox 36 performance, not the performance elite. The 36 performance retails for $879. I can buy a current 2022 Zeb ultimate on sale from a local store for $815. It’s not the new 2023 but I think it’s still a good upgrade from the 36 performance. I think I’ll just pick one of those up and put it on myself, then sell the take off 36 on eBay. Should be close to a wash.
> 
> I have a 36 factory on my Ripmo v2 and I just love it. But there’s something about the Zeb for this Heckler that appeals to me. Maybe just to have it match with the super deluxe and also because it’s all black. I think a Kashima 38 would clash with the aesthetics of this bike.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## jjglass535 (Jan 7, 2015)

Silent Drone said:


> Thanks, guys. Leaning towards the Zeb. I’ll get the bars dialed when the shop adds a longer stem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just put the new 2023 zeb ultimate on my levo turbo. Super easy to dial in and really transformed an already good bike into a great bike. It's butter smooth on the choppy stuff and still eats the big drops and jumps up


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

jjglass535 said:


> I just put the new 2023 zeb ultimate on my levo turbo. Super easy to dial in and really transformed an already good bike into a great bike. It's butter smooth on the choppy stuff and still eats the big drops and jumps up


Man, I want one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjglass535 (Jan 7, 2015)

Silent Drone said:


> Man, I want one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just do it. Coming from a lyrik on my last bike this feels even better. Night and day to the oem fox 36 rhythm


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Silent Drone said:


> they did give me a healthy discount off the MSRP of the bike so I don’t feel badly that they aren’t doing more on the fork.


Nice they gave you a discount, most shops should be able to considering they might have paid pre-price increase to Santa Cruz and now with higher MSRP it's a bit easier for them to offer discounts!


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

mfa81 said:


> Nice they gave you a discount, most shops should be able to considering they might have paid pre-price increase to Santa Cruz and now with higher MSRP it's a bit easier for them to offer discounts!


I don’t know how he did it, don’t care either, but I appreciate it! Sold me the S Kit for $8,899 which is a $1,500 discount from the current MSRP. Now before you complain about your shop keep in mind that I had a sort of unique situation. I’ve been a customer here for ~20 years. I put 5,000 down on a Scor 4060z (MSRP of 6,599) back in February with a delivery date scheduled for April. That bike hasn’t come and there’s been no explanation from Scor, with no reasonable expectation for it coming any time soon. He’s a good shop owner and he’s doing this to get me on the trails this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Silent Drone said:


> I don’t know how he did it, don’t care either, but I appreciate it! Sold me the S Kit for $8,899 which is a $1,500 discount from the current MSRP. Now before you complain about your shop keep in mind that I had a sort of unique situation. I’ve been a customer here for ~20 years. I put 5,000 down on a Scor 4060z (MSRP of 6,599) back in February with a delivery date scheduled for April. That bike hasn’t come and there’s been no explanation from Scor, with no reasonable expectation for it coming any time soon. He’s a good shop owner and he’s doing this to get me on the trails this summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn’t be bragging about paying $9k for a bike with not a single high end part on it. Everything is mid-tier or below. But if you want a SC, I guess that’s what you have to pay these days.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay. Picked her up today, took her for an extended sidewalk test ride to make sure the shop had everything dialed, and it felt great. 

2022 Heckler 29er S Kit size XL

Upgrades: Enve 65mm stem, GX AXS, Fox Transfer 200mm and 2023 Zeb Ultimate (RC3, Buttercups, Debonair+)










The new Zeb wasn’t available yet to the shop via QBP so I went across town and picked one up from competitive cyclist. The shop gave me a fair credit for my take off 36. 

Note to the tall guys: no problems fitting the 200 fox transfer post on this XL frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjglass535 (Jan 7, 2015)

Very nice ! You will love that fork


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

RBoardman said:


> I wouldn’t be bragging about paying $9k for a bike with not a single high end part on it. Everything is mid-tier or below. But if you want a SC, I guess that’s what you have to pay these days.


It's been like that for a few years now. My R build 5010C was $4k and came with **** brakes and drive train. A similarly priced YT Jeffsy had better components but after doing a lot of research I felt SC's warranty/service was much better and knew I'd end up wanting to upgrade things to make my bike more unique anyways, so I didn't really care about the low spec'd components.

I just rented a Heckler for the weekend. It was a 2021 model but oh so freaking fun. As much as I'd love to add another SC to my garage, either the Heckler or Bullit, I ended up pulling the plug on a '22 Canyon Spectral ON:CF 8 that was in their outlet at a nice discount! Just couldn't afford the SC this time around.


----------

